# Two year old fell in pool



## ssmith (Sep 14, 2009)

Please pray for a little fellow Adrian Murphy-this happened this morning-was air lifted to Scottish Rite Hospital. Pray for God's perfect will in this little ones life.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 14, 2009)

Prayers sent, miracles do happen.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2009)

He's in our prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 14, 2009)

Will keep Adrian and his family in my prayers.


----------



## 30 06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## DOXIELADY (Sep 14, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 14, 2009)

prayers sent for this little one.


----------



## gapeach (Sep 14, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers sent for Adrian and his family ....


----------



## Lorri (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh - so sad when it is a child - my prayers added for Adrian and his family.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 14, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## NoOne (Sep 14, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Kelli (Sep 14, 2009)

My prayers are added.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 14, 2009)

Prayers sent for this child and his family.


----------



## justme (Sep 14, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 15, 2009)

My Prayers are added too.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Prayers sent..


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2009)

Prayers for boy and his family.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Prayers sent.

Brian1


----------



## ssmith (Sep 15, 2009)

*Update on little fellow who fell in pool*

Apparently no brain activity- More family arriving to deal with life support issue ,driving from Texas last night. Please pray for family of child and one watching him. Such a difficult time. He is in the presence of the angels.


----------



## muskiehunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 15, 2009)

Prayers sent.

Bruz


----------



## #13 (Sep 16, 2009)

God is with you, He will not forget you and he he will never forsake you.... prayers sent my friend


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 16, 2009)

Praying for the child and family.. RW


----------



## alphachief (Sep 16, 2009)

Very sad...prayers for this child and family.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 16, 2009)

ssmith said:


> Apparently no brain activity- More family arriving to deal with life support issue ,driving from Texas last night. Please pray for family of child and one watching him. Such a difficult time. He is in the presence of the angels.



Sorry to hear that...I can't imagine...prayers sent again...


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so so sorry.

Prayers said.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 16, 2009)

sad indeed. Prayers sent.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 16, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 16, 2009)

prayers are sent. Heavenly Father, please heal this little child and restore his health, give peace and comfort to his family, In Jesus Name we pray amen. God Bless


----------



## TonyE (Sep 17, 2009)

*Praying!!!*


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Prayers sent !


----------



## Goatwoman (Sep 17, 2009)

*Prayers*

Adrian has gone to be with the Heavenly Angels.  Please continue to pray for this family .


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 17, 2009)

PRAYING FOR HIM. Please keep us posted


----------



## BOFF (Sep 18, 2009)

So sorry to read. My heart goes out to the family.

Prayers for peace and comfort for Adrian's family. 

May Jesus wrap his loving arms of comfort around each one of them and guide them with His Holy Spirit while dealing with the loss of Adrian. May their strength be strong, and may they cling to the promises of Jesus during this time. For it's in Jesus name I ask and claim these things, Amen.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 18, 2009)

Goatwoman said:


> Adrian has gone to be with the Heavenly Angels.  Please continue to pray for this family .



I was so afraid that would be the outcome.  Will keep the family in my prayers.  Lots of rough times ahead and they will need lots of help.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Goatwoman said:


> Adrian has gone to be with the Heavenly Angels.  Please continue to pray for this family .



Praise the Lord. We should all be so lucky!


----------



## Russ Toole (Sep 19, 2009)

Now the parents or guardians should be charged.  There is NO excuse for this ever to happen - ever.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Sep 19, 2009)

Will be praying for this family.


----------



## Forgiven (Sep 19, 2009)

This happened to my best friend 5 years ago. We won't ever understand why these things happen. All I can say is there have been several salvations because of this aweful incident. That little guy will probably be responsible for more people coming to the Lord than most of us. Gods grace has been what gets his parents through each year.

This family  is in my prayers for sure.


----------

